# Sylvester



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sylvester is 15 years old.i just picked him up from the shelter saturday. His owner surrendered him a few weeks ago.
He has never been around dogs or luved with other cats. He is spending his time in my office with a gate up so he can get used to everyone. He went from a home he was in for 15 years to a shelter for a month to me.its a huge adjustment for any animal let alone a 15 year old one. 
He will decompress for a month before I start introducing him to everyone else.
He is a big cat , weighs 20lbs. I moved my printer off my desk so he could look out the window( his cage at the shelter was in a window so he could look outside )


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a pretty boy. So, hubs does the dogs and you pick up the cats. That's pretty balanced.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Usually I pick up the older dogs too. Our last older dog was 10 when we got her last year.
Him getting duke was an exception to the rule of only getting older dogs lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What happened to Sonny is why I won't be getting anymore dogs or cats.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That's why there are people like me lol,to help out the senior cats


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sad to say, there are not enough of you out there. And it's expensive for geriatric animals just like it is for humans so I understand why there are not more.

I've considered going in search of older dog but the cost is too prohibitive.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Settling in . He sees the vet Thursday for a full checkup. 
He is very happy to not be in a cage anymore and out of the shelter.
He likes that I am home all the time too(I work from home so he is gated with me in my office for now)..
A picture of his paw cause its sooooo furry lol








He got a nice fluffy new bed tonight too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had one with paws like that. She hated for me to mess with them. 

Has there been any interaction with the others? And how do you keep the cats from going over the gate?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

He's so pretty. I had a cat, years ago with furry paws like that, She passed away from breast cancer about 12 yrs ago, right now I have a Maine **** that has furry paws too. I think they are awesome. (the furry paws)


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He won't interact outside the room for another few weeks. He meets my other cats thru the baby gate,he goes to the vet tonight for a checkup and antibiotics for his cold. It will be weeks before he gets free roam.depends how he does with the dogs so it might be longer..
I changed his name back to Sylvester, he had it his whole life and fits him better.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My other 2 cats are 15 and 12 and dont jump the tall gate. I doubt Sylvester can he is too chubby and has a hard time jumping on the bed


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I've got a ramp for one of my old cats to get on the spare bed. 

I'm glad you changed his name back. Mine know theirs so I can't imagine what it would be like to try to get him used to a new name.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I agree that Sylvester fits him better


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ooh maybe I'll try a ramp instead!
Yeah his original name fits him so much better.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It started with mine as they got older because I had concerns about joints and suffering injury. That all comes from seeing something about an older cat that dislocated a hip jumping down from something. 

Couldn't even begin to tell you if that was a one off or something to think about as they get older.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have padded stairs but he won't use them. A ramp might be more appealing. Cats are just weird lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, they are but sometimes their weirdness is entertaining. 

My one has decided he has to sleep with me at night. Has to be touching me and won't move! I'm not used to that and it keeps waking me up.

BTW, I remember that Freddie the one dog brother I had to have put down in 2018 had this really long hair on the bottom of his feet. I could not figure out why it didn't get worn off.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Cats do seem to be attracted to ramps vs stairs. If you look at some of the bigger and more elaborate cat trees, they have ramps on them 
https://www.chewy.com/frisco-72-in-...rm=4584757331516784&utm_content=Cat Furniture


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, I did not know that. I just happened to have a ramp from the dogs and it was laying around doing nothing so I gave it a whirl for the cat.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sylvester today. He wants out of my office bad. But he needs to get used to everyone first and his bloodwork from the vet won't be back till this week. He has a heart murmur the vet found so I'm waiting for the bloodwork to see if anything else is wrong.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't you hate when it takes so long to get all of the answers? But I understand it, especially since he was in a rescue and no telling what might be circulating there.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He really is a handsome boy.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The owner supposedly told them all about him but who knows.he was at the shelter 3 weeks before I got him. Hopefully the bloodwork comes back good this week


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

In that picture he does have a look like "let me out or I'll shred your comforter!"


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol I agree! .
He wants out of my office so bad. But he needs to get used to the dogs and other cats first before I let him out lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll bet that would be ugly if they all gathered around him checking him out. Talk about new friend overload.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah that would freak anyone. I always do it slowly one at a time. This way it's easier to take it all in


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the main reasons I haven't brought another dog in is my cats. The female wouldn't be so bad but the male would come unglued. He went nuts just seeing a dog outside of our house a few weeks ago. Nuts in attack anything breathing nuts.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Dam your cat means business. Yeah you are better off not even trying


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the girls that worked in the hospital with me had her cat attack her after it saw a cat outside of her home. She ended up in the hospital with cat scratch fever. So, I'm very careful when he gets like that.

I close the door and won't let him in until he calms down or he'd be after his sister like a shot. If not her then I'd be the target.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

First time out of my office. The dogs were outside so that they didnt scare Sylvester


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Video of sylvester


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't do the video without jumping through hoops. What did the rest think about him being out and about?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Kashi was fine with him. Timmy was downstairs so they didnt meet.the dogs were outside so they didn't meet him either yet


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have the interacted through the baby gate yet?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes they have. Moe my black lab mix has been in here with Sylvester as he is great with all my animals and trustworthy. Duke has only been thru the gate as he is not like moe


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I imagine Duke is going to be a whole nother story. I can just see him going "oh goody, a new playmate" and going all goofy.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He has been barking at him and growling so I'm not trusting him. Funny.. I trust moe more who is not safe with people but great with animals more then I trust duke who is still a puppy at 9 months old.
Duke will be a super slow intro with lots of dog biscuits as rewards for being good


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I do not envy you and having to get Duke to cool his jets.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

All 3 cats. Timmy hisses at Sylvester's butt when he walks by lol.

Duke has been doing ok, I use lots of treats. He is getting better but it's going to take a while


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL The one thing we all know, we can never fully understand cats.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Everyone is adjusted and getting along great


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know you're busy when you don't post pics of the crowds together. Glad to learn all is well with the group.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't upload pics for some reason. I keep getting an error- the uploaded file does not have an allowed extension


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I can from my computer. Have you tried emptying your cookies and rebooting? 

I guess at this point I need to figure out if this is a system issue or not. 

And just so you don't feel alone, it's probably time for me to replace mine. I keep having to reboot to get videos or the sound to play.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I use my android cell phone for everything, my laptop battery wont charge anymore so it's just easier for me to use my cell


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have tried uploading to another site? Are you even on another site that you can try it?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I can upload to all my.other forums but this one


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, that's what I need to know. I'll forward this on to those that might be able to fix it.


----------

